# Gmr ?



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

Is GMR open to car yet ? or it is still close ?


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

It' open. I rode it last night and the cars and motorcycles were going up and down. It looked like a lot of people were just checking it out as they would go up and then turn around.

It was kind of weird having to share the road after having the better part of two years to ourselves.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

GMR's been closed to traffic for at least a half dozen years. Although it's been nice riding on this stretch of road without traffic, it wasn't that bad during the 90's when we used to frequent GMR when it was open to traffic.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

There's a big GMR ride this Sat (7/21), 7am. 
Up GMR to Baldy Village and back....43 miles. ....who's in?


Here's that link if anyone's interested:
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=321680


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

See ya all at the botom of GMR tomorrow @ 7am.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Man, you guys missed a great ride up GMR to Baldy Village. Nice group of riders show up for the ride this morning. Yes, I took some pictures.


Some ride reports and photos here!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

How do you know none of us were there?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

il sogno said:


> How do you know none of us were there?


I asked people that I didn't know if they belonged to RBR.


----------



## Alfredo (Jul 19, 2006)

*What are the conditions like now?*

I heard from a friend that there are some motorcycles and cars, mostly with the idea of driving fast on a "deserted road", invading the tranquility. :cryin: :mad5: 

Anyone see the same?


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

Just rode up to Mt Baldy Village from the park in Duarte via Hwy 39, Easst Fork, GMR, and the Ridge Road. Went back down the front of GMR. This was the first time I've been down it since it was open. There were a few motorcycles and cars, but not a tremendous amount. Well, unless you consider that the road has been closed for a very long time, and that _any_ traffic is a lot, comparatively.

Even though it's now completey open to traffic, it's still one of the best routes around. But it was a lot better when all of GMR and GRR was closed.


----------

